# New Bike is Done! Kermit the Frog, Pictures Inside!



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok so it's taken quite a freaking long time. But it's done. I just got it home tonight and setup the brakes and got it out for about two hours of solid jumping and ripping. I guineaed a new step down that was just built today while I was putting the finishing touches on the new bike. Rides so perfect. It's dialed.

I went through and took the bike apart this Winter. Got it repainted by my friends dad who specializes in auto body and painting. Over the past two months since I have been buying new parts, I have replaced everything except for bars, stem, grips, headset, fork, and frame. All other components were replaced. New wheels, drivetrain, brakes, cranks, saddle, and I got my pedals warrantied.

The build is as follows:

2006 Jamis Komodo 3.0 Frame.

Brakes: Shimano Saint M800
Cassette: SRAM PG970DH 
Chain Guide: E.13 STS 
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller
Derailleur: SRAM X9 Short Cage 
Fork: Rock Shox Pike 426 
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-On 
Handlebars: FSA Gravity Carbon DH 
Headset: Chris King NoThreadset 
Hubs: Hope Pro IIs
Pedals: Crankbrothers 5050XX 
Rims: Atomlab Pimp Rims
Saddle: Demolition F1D
Seat Collar: Salsa LipLock 
Seat Post: Truvativ XR 
Shifter: SRAM X9 
Skewer: Salsa FlipOff 
Stem: DMR Headstock 
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Front and 2.35 Rear

Here's how it looked last year:










And here it is now:
*I have yet to install the Straitline levers that are sitting in my garage. Yes, I routed the front brake hose through the steerer tube.


----------



## wheelman (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks nice. Like the monster green. Planning to do that to mine soon.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, that is the best looking jamis ever seen.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice bike... great colour.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

That is very very sleek lookin'.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

id ride it


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

that is awesome man! congrats on such a sick lookin komodo.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Djponee said:


> wow, that is the best looking jamis ever seen.


 +2


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Why did kermit the frogs finger taste like bacon?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks a ton guys!



frisky_zissou said:


> Why did kermit the frogs finger taste like bacon?


Maybe because I'm just putting on some Red Straitline Levers?


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, but it looks a lot like my double.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah Hardtai pride! I have a similar kind of bike I just built up too. I'll post a picture here once the photo uploading site works


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

wheelman said:


> Looks nice. Like the monster green. Planning to do that to mine soon.


Funny it used to be called lime green..

Nice work, def diggin' it.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

you pulled off the watermelon look. awesome.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

That looks totally ill man.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

frisky_zissou said:


> Why did kermit the frogs finger taste like bacon?


something involving miss piggy. probably inappropriate. :eekster:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Priceless.


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Green is the new raw which was the new white.

Nice bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

love the red hubs


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks guys glad you like it!

I got a good ride in on it again today. Got the levers on last night and they feel soooo nice. I'm still getting the brakes bedded in and might have to rebleed the rear brake a bit. The wheels are so solid. I love this bike.


----------



## Blk-Mrkt (Sep 20, 2008)

Heals120 said:


> Ok so it's taken quite a freaking long time. But it's done. I just got it home tonight and setup the brakes and got it out for about two hours of solid jumping and ripping. I guineaed a new step down that was just built today while I was putting the finishing touches on the new bike. Rides so perfect. It's dialed.
> 
> I went through and took the bike apart this Winter. Got it repainted by my friends dad who specializes in auto body and painting. Over the past two months since I have been buying new parts, I have replaced everything except for bars, stem, grips, headset, fork, and frame. All other components were replaced. New wheels, drivetrain, brakes, cranks, saddle, and I got my pedals warrantied.
> 
> ...


Hey, what size is your seat collar? I've got the same bike as you, but i dont know what size my seat collar is. Could you help me out?

Thanx.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

It sure is green, like mine. Very nice. 

quick question: why not singlespeed?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that's a sweet color....i like it alot....nicely done


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Dead thread madness!

Seat collar is 27.2mm


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh by the way this baby is for sale right now.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wasn't the frame bent?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tacubaya said:


> Wasn't the frame bent?


Good choice in colors lime green hides bends very nicely.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice nice nice!!!! o and i also dig the ski's show those knuckle draggers how to do it.


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

*brake lines*

how do you run brake lines through the steer tube. i am trying to run mechanical brake line through my pike and the line is too big how did you do it did you drill out the cap on the bottom of the steer tube? what is needed to be done to accomplish the line through the steer tube i have all parts needed.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm using a thinner shimano shifter cable(I ran out of brake housing) housing for my front brake(Avid BB7s) and a Gusset hollow bolt. What I did was to slowly run the cable through the steerer first and I used the cable as a guide for the housing as I pushed it through the fork, through that weird... thing(I have no idea what it's called) that the Pikes have installed in the crown and up through the hollow nut and bolt.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

the hole is meant to be use for fenders and such. i just drilled mine out to accomodate for the bigger housing. using the 4mil der housing would make for a terrible feeling brake.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually the brake feels just fine with the shifter housing. If anything, it feels smoother. It's just like linear housing for BMX bikes. The downside is that the housing is probably not going to stay together for use with a brake. The strands are probably going to pull through the sheath. 

I drilled mine out as well. My brake hose would fit through with a bit of wiggling. But I figured drilling would make everything easier in the future.


----------



## Hmmmm.... (Jun 18, 2009)

Now all you need is some magura marta sl's to finnish the look


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Heals120 said:


> Oh by the way this baby is for sale right now.


Why are you selling it if you just got it built?


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

Chumba15 said:


> Why are you selling it if you just got it built?


thread is back from dead. 2008...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

blkss said:


> thread is back from dead. 2008...


And there were about 4 months in between... And the rear triangle may have been bent.


----------

